# Caesarean wound healing research



## Clementine.D (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone 🖐
I am a Professional Doctorate in Health Psychology student from the University of the West of England (Bristol, UK). I am seeking volunteers to participate in research that will hopefully shed more light on the needs and experiences of new Mums who are/ were living with slow to heal Caesarean wounds. 

Participation will involve one-to-one anonymous interviews that should take no longer than an hour, via video call or telephone.

So.. If you have given birth by Caesarean within the past 24 months in the UK, your Caesarean wounds is (or was) taking longer to heal, and you are interested in participating or finding out more about this study, please scan the QR code below or email [email protected].
Thank you 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

